# Roll Call for 2016 ECG (May 15)



## WildBoar

Please post in this thread if you will be attending the ECG on Sunday, May 15, or even if you have just a slim hope of attending. The event address will be sent via PM or email.

Thanks!


----------



## bob_loblaw

I will be attending again this year. Super excited


----------



## Seth

North Jersey?


----------



## WildBoar

Northern Virginia.

(I know you replied in the other thread but thought it best to clarify here as well)


----------



## apicius9

I will be there, still gotta coordinate the driving with Larry. 

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar

You'll be rolling up in his 911; it will be like being back home in Germany


----------



## kostantinos

right now its a maybe David


----------



## ThEoRy

I may be in +1.


----------



## strumke

I'm a maybe +1 as well


----------



## sachem allison

I'm gonna try


----------



## Doug Seward

I plan to attend and very much looking forward to it. Thanks for organizing. -Doug


----------



## skiajl6297

I'll be there.


----------



## Adirondack

I'm a 75% yes.


----------



## toddnmd

I plan to come by for a couple hours.


----------



## BloodrootLS

Unfortunately I don't think we are going to be able to make it to this one, but look forward to getting in on one in the near future. Enjoy it!

~Luke


----------



## rogue108

I am strong maybe +1 as well


----------



## larrybard

I definitely expect to be there. (But maybe not in the 911; offered to let a friend use it that weekend for a track event. If he does, I'll try to find something else for me and Stefan. Maybe something Italian, if he won't mind.)


----------



## rogue108

If you and Stefan were in the 911 with knives, food in back, a stiff suspension, and roll cage it would make for an interesting ride.


----------



## apicius9

larrybard said:


> I definitely expect to be there. (But maybe not in the 911; offered to let a friend use it that weekend for a track event. If he does, I'll try to find something else for me and Stefan. Maybe something Italian, if he won't mind.)



Sounds good, but there are cars that I just don't fit into. Saw a Lotus the other day and had to laugh... 

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison

I'm in and bringing some of these.


----------



## Swells

I'm there


----------



## larrybard

rogue108 said:


> If you and Stefan were in the 911 with knives, food in back, a stiff suspension, and roll cage it would make for an interesting ride.



I hope it will be an interesting ride; how could it not be with Stefan as my passenger (at least from my perspective; Stefan may feel differently)? But with the stiff suspension, not a good idea to carry anything fragile, or anything that in any case would not transport well if subjected to a rough ride. (I hope Stefan doesn't think that will include him.) Unfortunately, even though I don't have a roll cage (only a roll bar), only small stuff can fit in back, i.e., behind the driver and passenger. And the "trunk"/boot is, of course, in the front, but not much room for anything large there.


----------



## larrybard

apicius9 said:


> Sounds good, but there are cars that I just don't fit into. Saw a Lotus the other day and had to laugh...
> 
> Stefan



Don't worry; I've been in Lotuses, and it won't be as bad. Neither contortions of the same magnitude to get in, nor a seat as small. Once you get into the 911 and tighten your harness, you'll be snug and comfy. At least until we get underway.


----------



## WildBoar

sachem allison said:


> I'm in and bringing some of these.


Awesome. It's always great when you make an ECG


----------



## WildBoar

Swells said:


> I'm there


That's great, and welcome! Glad my wife and your fiance talked yesterday, and found out that you are a sous and a knife knut. I believe you work with another KKFer who should be attending.


----------



## WildBoar

Even with the loss of a couple knifemakers, this is still shaping up nicely. Including some SOs/ kids, we should have at least 30, and possibly closer to 40 people.

The event is going to be at my house in Alexandria, rain or shine. I will reach our via PM for email addresses so I can send out an email with the address and other info.

Please bring a folding chair or two if you can, as there will be way more bottoms then we have seats.

As far as drinks are concerned, we'll have bottled water, some beers and sodas, etc. but if you have anything special you prefer to drink or would like to share then by all means bring it.

And as far as food is concerned, Bill13 is preparing some dry-aged steak again this year, and there will likely be a pork shoulder. I also may make some jerk chicken. But we'll need more food then that, especially finger-type food or sides. So we are definitely soliciting for people to bring some food. We have a gas grill plus two Weber kettles if you want to grill anything, plus the stovetop and ovens are available.

And who knows, if Rick is able to make it maybe he will bring a salmon like he has in the past eepwall:


----------



## Tkt35

Would love to join this year, is it okay to bring some smoked meat?


----------



## Bill13

Tkt35 said:


> Would love to join this year, is it okay to bring some smoked meat?



Yes, as long as you share.


----------



## toddnmd

Tkt35 said:


> Would love to join this year, is it okay to bring some smoked meat?



Isn't the correct answer to that question ALWAYS, "Of course! That would be awesome!"? ;-)


----------



## Elfen23

Improbably, and gratefully, I will be there!! Anyone have interest in homemade chili oil?


----------



## larrybard

Elfen23 said:


> Improbably, and gratefully, I will be there!! Anyone have interest in homemade chili oil?



Not traveling all the way from Little Rock to attend this, I assume?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

She is unless they recently invented the teleporter or holodeck?


----------



## larrybard

Mucho Bocho said:


> She is unless they recently invented the teleporter or holodeck?



Holy cow, if so will that set the distance record this year? (Excluding Stefan, who despite appearances, will not be traveling from Honolulu.)


----------



## Elfen23

larrybard said:


> Not traveling all the way from Little Rock to attend this, I assume?



Indeed I am. Thus, the improbably part. 

However, you neglected the important part of the post...chili oil??


----------



## Elfen23

Mucho Bocho said:


> She is unless they recently invented the teleporter or holodeck?


 
I kept telling Danny he needed to finish up that teleporter project!!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

He was too busy building the tandoor


----------



## Elfen23

Mucho Bocho said:


> He was too busy building the tandoor



Heh. A mere afternoon diversion  But, he did tend to get sidetracked by various squirrels!!


----------



## Bill13

Elfen23 said:


> Improbably, and gratefully, I will be there!! Anyone have interest in homemade chili oil?



Very much so!!! So glad to hear you are making it and am looking forward to some stories about Danny - if you are up for it.


----------



## apicius9

Elfen23 said:


> Improbably, and gratefully, I will be there!! Anyone have interest in homemade chili oil?



Great - and yes, I'll take a bit of chili oil 

Stefan


----------



## Elfen23

Bill13 said:


> Very much so!!! So glad to hear you are making it and am looking forward to some stories about Danny - if you are up for it.



Be careful what you wish for...

And, as long as I get stories in return!!


----------



## Bill13

Elfen23 said:


> Be careful what you wish for...
> 
> And, as long as I get stories in return!!



My life has been a disaster at times, thankfully in what is becoming the distant past, so I have a few good stories. I was truly an idiot in my teens and early twenties.


----------



## WildBoar

I sent out event info emails earlier tonight. If you are interested in attending the ECG and did not receive an email please PM me your email address. The count is now in the 40s!


----------



## apicius9

Cool, I look forward to meeting everybody.

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar

FUN FACT OF THE DAY

Three(!) ECG attendees work in the kitchen for a chef that just won a James Beard Award! Maybe you guys can eat there now without having to wait in line for 2 hours?


----------



## Swells

Nbd


----------



## rsritchey

I believe that I will be able to attend. Thanks for the invite.

Russell


----------



## jmgray

This sounds like a lot of fun maybe next year i could make it


----------



## WildBoar

Only ~ 36 hours until the ECG! :bliss:


----------



## Bill13

Now that we are fast approaching the ECG I wanted to remind people that while you do not need to bring any food as there is usually plenty of both food and drink, if you are planning on bringing something it would be helpful for us to know so that we do not have a lot of overlap.

So far it looks like the main course proteins are covered although if you have a favorite dish let us know. So far we have members bringing fish which will be grilled on site, chips, sodas, beer, coleslaw, BBQ sauce, Gimbap (a Korean sushi), charcutiere, baked beans, and jerky. 

Don't be hesitant to bring something because there will be a few chefs wandering around. I have it from more than one source that they are just happy to not have to be cooking anything. 

Looking forward to seeing every one this weekend!
Bill

PS - Any mistakes in the above message are because I've been sick all week and my head feels like it's full of cotton.


----------



## WildBoar

D'oh, of course it was not the 36 hour warning last night, it was ~63 hours. Now down to 49 hours!


----------



## marc4pt0

New
You can bet your sweet fannies I'll be there.

I just received a gyuto from Mert Tansu a couple days ago that he sent just for the ECG. I gave it a quick whirl at work and let me tell you, ECG is in for a treat! Just when I thought Mert's work was top notch, he goes and raises the bar. Again. 

Haven't purchased a knife in a while, but that may be changing. Thanks, Mert.


----------



## Elfen23

Assuming no loss from breakage, I've got about 6 pints of what I will call a 'pan-asia' chili oil up for use and/or taking. Tried a couple of new things with this batch. I hope it's tasty, and I can guarantee it's got HEAT! [emoji4]


----------



## Bill13

We now have a salad and a watermelon mint salad being brought also:doublethumbsup:.


----------



## sachem allison

Possibly Bringing some ahi tuna saku blocks. Sashimi grade


----------



## strumke

If I make it I'll hopefully have some homebrew IPA to bring


----------



## apicius9

sachem allison said:


> Possibly Bringing some ahi tuna saku blocks. Sashimi grade



Cool, I am suffering from severe poke withdrawl... 

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar

Sashimi grade fish? But where oh where will we find appropriate knives to cut it up???

Honestly, this is shaping up to be a fantastic gathering.


----------



## ThEoRy

I'm bringing some grouper to grill and some Hamachi to slice.


----------



## kostantinos

i am racing back home tomorrow night to make it to ECG , Hopefuly i see everyone on sunday . only 12 hour drive from Nashville .


----------



## WildBoar

All of this fish talk... anyone have a poly board they can bring to aid in the slicing? The one we have is small and pretty crappy, as most times the wife buys fillets. One of these days i have to get a reasonably-sized board for breaking down fish for her. Oh, and I have to learn how to break down the fish, too :O


----------



## WildBoar

kostantinos said:


> i am racing back home tomorrow night to make it to ECG , Hopefuly i see everyone on sunday . only 12 hour drive from Nashville .


well normally that would be noteworthy, but toddinmd is flying in from Cambodia for this, so you will not be up for any award except maybe a pat on the back and an 'atta boy!'


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Who is responsible for posting hundreds of photos by Sunday evening?


----------



## WildBoar

I am happy to nominate marc4pt0.

Second!

Any objections? No?

Looks like marc4pt0 :doublethumbsup:


----------



## apicius9

WildBoar said:


> well normally that would be noteworthy, but toddinmd is flying in from Cambodia for this, so you will not be up for any award except maybe a pat on the back and an 'atta boy!'



There goes my record...  This should be exciting. 

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy

WildBoar said:


> All of this fish talk... anyone have a poly board they can bring to aid in the slicing? The one we have is small and pretty crappy, as most times the wife buys fillets. One of these days i have to get a reasonably-sized board for breaking down fish for her. Oh, and I have to learn how to break down the fish, too :O



Yes I'm bringing my sanituff.


----------



## WildBoar

Perfect! Thanks.


----------



## daveb

Wish I was there. Have a good one.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I unfortunately won't be able to attend, but I will send knives to folks in attendance. 

Thanks,

Marko


----------



## rogue108

Hoping to make it tomorrow. Was planning on bringing some Indian samosas but I have been laid up sick since Thursday. So it's up in the air


----------



## Bill13

Thanks Marko, looking forward to trying out some of your new knives. Here are the two pork shoulders injected with a mixture of apple juice water cane sugar, salt, and Worcestershire sauce. The rub is paprika, cane sugar, salt, and other things. I was tired so the ribs got the same rub.View attachment 31876


----------



## WildBoar

rogue108 said:


> Hoping to make it tomorrow. Was planning on bringing some Indian samosas but I have been laid up sick since Thursday. So it's up in the air


Hope you recover quickly!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Ugh... For some reason I thought ECG is next weekend... Sorry folks.. Will need to mail the knives to you directly instead...


----------



## Tkt35

SWells and I are bringing a pork rack from Autumn Olive Farms, it's beautiful. Excited for tomorrow!


----------



## WildBoar

oh man, this is going to be pork heaven! Thanks, guys!


----------



## apicius9

Dang, they made me eat and drink all evening... 

Stefan


----------



## Swansoneous

I'm a once in a moon poster but full time lurker who runs a local undisclosed cutlery shop. I'll be there to check out some of the goods.


----------



## WildBoar

Too funny -- sounds like the opening line in a mystery novel :biggrin:

Great dinner at GPB last night. Literally tons of awesome food, plus ChucktheButhcher's mother and father came and hung out with us for the last hour. And of course the knife case capativated many in the group.

Only 2-3 hours left until all knife hell breaks loose!


----------



## rogue108

Ack...Overslept and left late. Hope up it's still going on when I get there.


----------



## burrysharp

Wish I was able to make it. Hopefully next time i will be able too.


----------



## marc4pt0

Here's some quick phone pics from today. I'll have more to share once I upload from the real camera. 

Again, thanks to Dave (wildboar) and his family for sharing their home to host this wonderful event! 
Also a big shout out to all who took time to feed us! Some amazing foods were offered, and I even missed round 2 for dinner. I have no doubt the sous vide dry aged steaks and potato gratin will be amazing! 

Met several new (to me) members here, including Ellen. Wish I could have stayed later, definitely a lot more fun to be had. 

Ellen, really enjoyed meeting you and hearing your story behind the Mario knives. Really embodies what this forum should be about. I also forgot to grab one of your chili oils! I was carrying so much crap out, plus the car shuffle, just completely slipped my mind. 

And I gotta give props to Dennis (muchobucho), the hardest working man at the gathering. This guy was thinning, polishing and sharpening knives for folks, plus teaching others how to sharpen. Plus all the foods he cooked/prepped!

Today was a great reminder of the amazing things this forum has to offer. 

That also includes Butch Harner's ice cream.













Show down between my Tansu and the one Mert was kind enough to send for the ECG. 
Utter badassery going on right here. 





Butch's huge camping knife making razor thin slices of potato. And that thing is like 10am + thick! Yeah, that's now on my list.


----------



## Dutchie3719

Great to meet so many other KKF members, eat some truly delicious food, and cut with some amazing knives. Big thanks to Dave for hosting, and to everyone who brought food!

-Dan


----------



## apicius9

Just adding to what has been said - Thanks to David & family for hosting us! A few random thoughts:

- a lot of people contributed work, food, knowledge and moral support, thanks to all of you for all of that.

- my personal thanks to Bill & family who were kind enough to let me stay at their place for the night.

- it was great to meet lots of new people and reconnect to some I had not seen in a while. Always amazing how familiar KKF people seem that you never met in person but probably have communicated with for years.

- as could have been expected just from seeing what these guys (and gals) have been posting over the years, the food was outstanding. That goes from beautiful raw fish to excellent and generous meat preparations. Honorable mention goes to the very nice salade nicoise, did not catch who brought that...

- it was also nice to try Son's firewater - not sure if that is a politically correct term, but it certainly describes the spirits he created. 

- I probably do not need to mention the estimated $100,000 in knives that were floating around the room, available to be ogled, admired, and tested.

- for those who were there on Sat evening, there was an excellent dinner at Chuck's parents' place - thanks for organizing that. And it was a stunning experience to check out Chuck's partial knife collection displayed in the restaurant. 

- I was glad that Chuck's parents joined us briefly and talked to a lot of us. Because of that, and because of Ellen being there, I felt that two great members of our community who left us in the past year were always there in spirit during this meeting, and that was nice to see.

Just an all-around pleasant weekend with very nice people, thanks to everyone!

Stefan


----------



## larrybard

Thank you, thank you, Dave; you obviously put in an enormous amount of planning and effort to make the ECG outstanding! And every one else whose presence (and, in so many cases, tangible contributions -- what amazing, delicious, abundant food), made the event an unqualified success. Although it's always interesting and fun to see the knives (and stones, etc.) people bring (or send -- thanks Jon ), presenting a wonderful opportunity for others to actually use and compare them, the real treat is the warm, friendly, generous people. Reminded me of very infrequent family gatherings where one gets to talk again with, and rediscover, delightful cousins, and even meet some charming relatives for the first time. So good to see you again, "cousins" Dennis, Bill, Marc, Doug, Rick, Son, etc., and meet several more for the first time (Stefan, Joe, Ryan, Ellen, etc.).

I can't believe how much I ate, but who could resist stuff like that great pulled pork and pork belly, Dave's dry aged steak, Rick's hamachi with jalapeno, Son's sashimi, Dennis' au gratin potatoes and Doug's absolutely addictive bacon.


----------



## bob_loblaw

Yes, a big thanks to Dave for organizing and hosting. I had an awesome time, it was great to see everyone again and meet some new people. The food was amazing- a big thanks to everyone who brought something to taste. Good times indeed.


----------



## rsritchey

Once again I am impressed with the expertise and generosity of such a talented group of people. Thanks Dave, for hosting. I have a few photos I could post, but I have no idea how to. Is there something simple I'm missing? 

Russell


----------



## ThEoRy

Here is a short video I took at the Gathering. Should have got more footage but I was too busy having a good time. Thanks to David for hosting and to all who came out.

[video=youtube;AFGf9FlX698]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFGf9FlX698&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## nerologic

Dag nabbit! I just wrapped up wedding planning, and hopped on the forums today to check in on gatherings after a hiatus. This was basically in my back yard. Go figure! Guess I'll be on the lookout for 2017.


----------



## Elfen23

I'm back in Little Rock. I had such a nice time talking to and meeting everyone!! By far the best day I've had since January. It is no surprise to me why Danny loved the forum community so much. You all are a great group of people, and I'm so grateful I got to take part [emoji4]

Special thanks to Dave for the amazing hospitality, Bill for the lift and great food, Dennis for taking care of my knives (and my memories) and Son for the hugs and hooch. 

I've got to build some skills, but this is certainly the place to learn. [emoji4]. 

It was a true pleasure to meet every single person who was able to attend!


----------



## WildBoar

Three jackets and a pull-over sweater were left behind. 2 of the jackets have since been claimed. Anyone else leave a jacket down in the den, or a sweater by the coolers in the kitchen?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Hi Dave - you probably didn't see me since I flew in quite late from San Diego and couldn't stay for long but I think I may have left a whole bunch of knives there as well ... I believe (as a minimum) there were some Anderson's, at least one custom Kramer (maybe 2), a few Devin's and a couple of Rader's - can't remember what else or which types but just go ahead and package anything you find & I will gladly pay for shipping back to SD! Also I may have left a big box of JKI stones as well ... :razz:

Looks like this shindig was a resounding success!!! Very, very jealous (obviously) & great to see the pics!

TjA




WildBoar said:


> Three jackets and a pull-over sweater were left behind. 2 of the jackets have since been claimed. Anyone else leave a jacket down in the den, or a sweater by the coolers in the kitchen?


----------



## WildBoar

Ah, good -- was wondering who left those knives. PM me your address and I will send them out ASAP!


----------



## apicius9

WildBoar said:


> Three jackets and a pull-over sweater were left behind. 2 of the jackets have since been claimed. Anyone else leave a jacket down in the den, or a sweater by the coolers in the kitchen?



The sweater should be too large for anybody but one person  Will send a PM later. 

Stefan


----------



## toddnmd

Just wanted to say I very much enjoyed my very much too short time at the gathering. Thanks to WildBoar for hosting, and Bill for his co-organizing contributions. I enjoyed meeting a number of people I've known from the forum, and also had some nice conversations with others. Really wish I had had more time to talk to everyone there, and for longer. 
It was an amazing collection of knives. It was a dream come true to see and hold so many fine knives, and it helped me to get some ideas for future additions. 
One thing I came away with, beyond all of our craziness about knives, there was a love of good food, and an appreciation of making connections by preparing and sharing food together. The friendliness and generosity of spirit were great to experience.


----------



## kostantinos

I broke a record for the first time in the 14 years i lived in united states . I never ever and i mean not even once had taken money out of an ATM while i lived here . This changed this sunday where in an effort to cover the cash for a purchase i went to not one but 4 ATM's and (finally borrowed cash from my girlfriend). That costed me time and i missed a few folks including Toddinmd that despite flying all the way from Cambodia and getting no payment left the knife behind to trusted hands and instead opted out for us to be paypal friends.(thank you sir now i have a new knife and a great story to go with it).

Well i was happy to see i was not the last guy at the party (travis was) but my return trip to Baltimore put me behind schedule . Still i had enough time to meet everyone and realize that i will be spending some money on a Billip if and when i can get on his list , a Dalman and Mert Tansu . Honestly it would had been funny if someone tried to break in the knife party.

Thanks for everyone that came out. DC sharp guys for polishing and sharpening blades. Good to see Travis and meeting the handle Meister in person after all these years in the forums , Mucho bocho , rick ,Larry ,Helen, Dave, A special thanks to Bill for all the grilling and being a really good support and to som for the wildfire booze and to everyone that came out and hanged out this past sunday , you are all part of a very beautiful community so thanks for making the trip.

Oh and Butch . Through out the years he always supported all the forum events as a maker and still makes some kick ass blades !


----------



## Swansoneous

WildBoar said:


> Three jackets and a pull-over sweater were left behind. 2 of the jackets have since been claimed. Anyone else leave a jacket down in the den, or a sweater by the coolers in the kitchen?



Is one a black Columbia fleece jacket? That would be mine. 

It was nice to meet some knife enthusiasts and have the chance to sharpen some really awesome blades. Larrys Billup was really outstanding. Thanks for the invite Dave, I hope to do it next year.


----------



## WildBoar

Ryan, we can work out a hand-off. You were a trooper manning the sharpening station all that time. And the one knife you made that people were playing with was a real hit. And of course thanks for bringing the Kramer damascus kirutsuke!


----------



## chinacats

WildBoar said:


> And of course thanks for bringing the Kramer damascus kirutsuke!



What? Holy @#$%!


----------



## marc4pt0

There were 2 Kramer knives there. I finally got a chance to use one. Definitely a very cool moment


----------



## sachem allison

Thank you to Bill , David and Leah for being amazing hosts. Dennis for being the hardest working man in showbiz. Thank you Seth an Butch for the great liquid nitrogen ice cream. Thank you to the guys for all the lovely pork products and that kickass dry aged new York strip. Nice job on the potatoes au gratin and the Korean sushi Dennis. The Thai food and slaw were great. Oooh, can't forget the candied bacon. Thank you everyone for making welcome my two newbies. They were Amazed at how willing everyone was to teach and how generous everyone was with the use of their knives and tools. They are from NY and that was strange to them. It was a pleasure seeing old faces and new. Ellen it was my great honor to meet you. Travis, brother wish I could have spent more time talking. Stephan glad you made it. I'm glad you all liked the liquor I made, you honor me. Thank you, I had a great time as always.


----------



## SolidSnake03

marc4pt0 said:


> There were 2 Kramer knives there. I finally got a chance to use one. Definitely a very cool moment



You can't post about using a real Kramer without at least giving some impressions especially given all the other company it is in haha!!


----------



## Bill13

Pictures of the food. I'm not sure who brought the broccoli rabe or the salad. Rick brought the fish with the halapeno pepper on top, I ate two!


----------



## Bill13

Now the meat. The pork rib/belly was done by Seth and Taylor. It was awesome and I had some for lunch today. I want to know what they did at the restaurant with all the pork fat that was left!

I aged the steak, Wildboar cleaned it up and portioned it, MuchoBucho vac sealed it and was in charge of the water bath, I grilled it with Kostantinos, and the beautiful presentation was done by Kostantinos. That's Wildboar's Burke by the beef, with Chris Anderson's 3 knives on the side.


----------



## Bill13

On another note, Chuck the Butcher's dad sent me a very nice email and he asked that I share it so here is the quote:

"I can't tell you how much Taffy and I enjoyed talking to all of you on Saturday evening. It was really good for Taffy as she has not been able to look at Charlie's knife case as it made her so sad. Saturday was really a happy moment for her and, hopefully, from now on she will have happy memories when she looks at the collection.
Please thank everyone for coming and for their kind words as it really helped the healing process".

The picture is from the dinner and you can see they seated us next to the knife cabinet.


----------



## panda

looks like it was quite a success, bummed i didn't get to experience this during my short lived stint in DC.

*cheers to chuck
**cheers to danny, just because


----------

